# Sinnloses Geschwafel



## OneManShow (27. August 2009)

m² - x =....


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

Äh, ich glaube mal, bzw. ich bin sehr fest der Annahme, dass dies kein ordentliches Forenspiel ist oÖ


----------



## OneManShow (27. August 2009)

Kein forenspiel...SINNLOSES GESCHWAFEL


----------



## Razyl (27. August 2009)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Kein forenspiel...SINNLOSES GESCHWAFEL


Genau, und dann so ein Thread im Forenspiel Abteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem sind solche Thread eh hier unerwünscht...


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Finnische Flammenwerfer werfen lange Schatten.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Wenn die Nacht anbricht, so denkt nur an die Wolken, die fliegenden, grossen, runden Wolken! Noch einmal kommt es vor, dass die Telefone mit ihren Hunden essen gehen, wenn der Baum blüht. Aber NICHT, nein, NICHT! Es waren fünfzehn an der Zahl, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger, wobei es ab und zu dennoch mehr waren. Streng genommen waren es eigentlich weniger, aber so genau beachtete das sowieso niemand. Ich frage mich, wann der Mond scheinen wird, denn die Nase läuft noch immer. So sehet nun, sehet, betrachtet, begutachtet, beschauet, starret, ohja und pfleget! Pfleget ihn, bis er samtweich und glitzernd in der Morgenröte sein Tagewerk vollbringet. So loben die Elben den Baumnusskuchen.
Aber vergesst dabei nicht: denkt stets an des Holzfällers Axt!


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2009)

Denkt auch nur einer mal für eine Sekunde an die KINDER?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Denkt auch nur einer mal für eine Sekunde an die KINDER?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (28. August 2009)

Ali Kebab - NEW IN TOWN!


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ali Kebab - NEW IN TOWN!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Solche Werbetafeln seh ich andauernd! Aber ich hab nie rausgefunden, was das sein soll o_O Ist das ne Döner-Fastfoodkette im grossen Stil wie McDonalds?


----------



## Artenus (28. August 2009)

Honig, wir brauchen Honig.


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

Aarrghh... diese blöden Wespen! Wieso kommen dieses Jahr nur soviele in mein Büro geflogen?!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Dieser Thread ist net lustig. Aber wisst ihr was lustig ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Clown!


----------



## Night falls (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


FAIL :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Frage:
*How much is the Fish?*

Antwort:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

3 kilo?


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

eigentlich wollt ich es woanders posten , aber ich war nicht schnell genug..


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!!
!!!
!!!!
!!!!!
!!!!!!
!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausrufezeichen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

noch 8 posts und mein postcounter is 666 \m/


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> noch 8 posts und mein postcounter is 666 \m/


Äusserst diabolisch! Hörst Du dann auf zu schreiben und schreibst nur noch in die Forenspiele rein?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Äusserst diabolisch! Hörst Du dann auf zu schreiben und schreibst nur noch in die Forenspiele rein?



gute frage...nen postcounter von 666 ist fast so epic wie einer von 1337 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Mach Dir doch einfach den Account "der ZWEITE Lachmann"


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Hör ich grad, ist voll schön und traurig!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mach Dir doch einfach den Account "der ZWEITE Lachmann"



genau xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Hihihi. LOLRABI ist auch Diabolisch1


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

So, ich bin ein Wochenende! TschÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

BB

Soll ich erläutern, in wiefer LOLRABI diabolisch ist?


----------



## Night falls (28. August 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> BB
> 
> Soll ich erläutern, in wiefer LOLRABI diabolisch ist?



gerne


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

wie geil X)


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> gerne



LOLRABI rechnet man das zusammen ( a=1, b=2...) ist das 69
Drehen wir die 9 um, haben wir 66. 
dazu besteht der name aus 6 verschiedenen Buchtsaben, hängen wir noch ne 6 rann.

666! Wer den Namen hat, ist ein satansdiener! hat wer Weihwasser?

P.S.: Nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

GEILO!!!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (28. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Solche Werbetafeln seh ich andauernd! Aber ich hab nie rausgefunden, was das sein soll o_O Ist das ne Döner-Fastfoodkette im grossen Stil wie McDonalds?



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war es eine Eigenwerbung einer Werbeagentur. Bei manchen steht nun unten drann: *So effektiv kann unsere Werbung sein"  oder so was ähnliches.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Öhm...Ich hab mir ein T-Shrit bemalt , so das Quer über der Brust steht "HIER KÖNNTE IHRE WERBUNG STEHEN!"
Es muss gesagt werden, dass ich eine junge Dame bin. So, und jetzt stelts euch mal vor^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Wenn die Werbefläche groß genug ist kann man damit viel Geld machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Öhm...Ich hab mir ein T-Shrit bemalt , so das Quer über der Brust steht "HIER KÖNNTE IHRE WERBUNG STEHEN!"
> Es muss gesagt werden, dass ich eine junge Dame bin. So, und jetzt stelts euch mal vor^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....arrghh lachmann verkneif dir die schlechten witze >_<


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> LOLRABI rechnet man das zusammen ( a=1, b=2...) ist das 69
> Drehen wir die 9 um, haben wir 66.
> dazu besteht der name aus 6 verschiedenen Buchtsaben, hängen wir noch ne 6 rann.
> 
> ...



k...und ich dachte ich hätte ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Ich vertrage schlechte Witze.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich vertrage schlechte Witze.



meine nicht...glaub mir ich hab schon ganz harte metl0r die kleine kinder zum frühstück mit purem alkohol essen zum weinen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

Tagesablauf:
Schlafen
Essen
Pc
Essen
Pc
Essen 
Schlafen


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Tagesablauf:
> Schlafen
> Essen
> Pc
> ...



da setz ich mal ein /sign drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Ich fresse Gnopme mit Salz und butter zum Frühstück. 
Ich Mache mir einen Anzug aus der frisch abgezugenen Haut, zerrasple die Leber, questsche das Gelee aus den Augen... Auf Toast schmeckt das sehr sehr lecker. dazu drinke ich einen Eimer Blut.Zufrieden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich fresse Gnopme mit Salz und butter zum Frühstück.
> Ich Mache mir einen Anzug aus der frisch abgezugenen Haut, zerrasple die Leber, questsche das Gelee aus den Augen... Auf Toast schmeckt das sehr sehr lecker. dazu drinke ich einen Eimer Blut.Zufrieden?



*angst hab* ok... bitte tu mir nicht weh =X ich erzähl ja schon meinen schlechten witz...ok AAAAALSO.. vergessen dön döön döööön

achja ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Biste au so hart wie Spongebob:
"Letzte Woche hab' ich mir den Zehennagel gestoßen, als ich meinen Kräutergarten bewässert hab', und ich hab' nur 20 Minuten lang geheult!"?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Hast du NICHT! Lücgner röste ich ebendig am Spieß, schon erwähnt?

Gild für beide.

Ich trage schwarz, bis ich was dunkleres finde. Der T-rex fras das Einhorn.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Biste au so hart wie Spongebob:
> "Letzte Woche hab' ich mir den Zehennagel gestoßen, als ich meinen Kräutergarten bewässert hab', und ich hab' nur 20 Minuten lang geheult!"?



ich würd nur 15 minuten heulen.... =/


Soladra schrieb:


> Hast du NICHT! Lücgner röste ich ebendig am Spieß, schon erwähnt?



nein aber jetzt weiß ich es O_o gut zu wissen *notier das soladra lügner lebendig im feuer röstet*


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Also.. der Witz?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Also.. der Witz?



okok...soladra hat ein t-shirt an auf dem hier könnte ihre werbung stehen und ich sag dann haha auch zigaretten werbung?....hab doch gesagt das der schlecht ist aber du wolltest nicht hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Hö? kapier ich ned.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hö? kapier ich ned.



puuh...dann is ja nochmal gut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

will endlich 666 posts ... dann wär ich voll diabolisch kuhl und böse und so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Oh. Jetzt versteh ich.

*Küchenmesser aus der Schublade zieh*

An deriner Stellen, würde ich abhauen, Lachmann!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Oh. Jetzt versteh ich.
> 
> *Küchenmesser aus der Schublade zieh*
> 
> An deriner Stellen, würde ich abhauen, Lachmann!



oh shi...

*weg renn*


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

jaaaaaah nurnoch 7 posts zur unsterblichkeit


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Hiermit verdamme ich ich für diees schlechten Witz, dieses Lied auswendig zu lernen, fehlerfrei zu singen und auf Youtube stellen:


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hiermit verdamme ich ich für diees schlechten Witz, dieses Lied auswendig zu lernen, fehlerfrei zu singen und auf Youtube stellen:



 i dunno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Außerdem musst du unter meine RP-Story ein Kommentarstellen.


Tust du das nicht, droht dir Folgende Strafe:

48 Stunden nonstop Germanys Topmodel und DSDS, dazu durch einen Ohrstöpsel Tokiohotel hören!


MuHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAA!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Außerdem musst du unter meine RP-Story ein Kommentarstellen.
> 
> 
> Tust du das nicht, droht dir Folgende Strafe:
> ...



NOOOOOOOO hab erbarmen das überleb ich nicht =/

ok ok ich setz nen kommentar drunter wie heißt den deine geschichte ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Wir haben hier keine Eigenjustiz. Du musst das nicht machen Lachmann! Wir können aber auch nach Vendetta handeln. also darf das Opfer gegen den Täter auch einen schlechten Witz machen.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

herren der Winde

RP Allgemein


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir haben hier keine Eigenjustiz. Du musst das nicht machen Lachmann! Wir können aber auch nach Vendetta handeln. also darf das Opfer gegen den Täter auch einen schlechten Witz machen.


nein ich füge mich meiner strafe.. =/



Soladra schrieb:


> herren der Winde
> 
> RP Allgemein



kk


----------



## Vicell (28. August 2009)

Wenn fliegen fliegen, fliegen fliegen fliegen nach.


Ich bin dumm.
 Mein vorposter auch
mein nachposter auch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ....nein ich füge mich meiner strafe.. =/....
> 
> 
> 
> kk




Deine seele soll im Höllenfeuer brennen.
War schön idch kennen gelernt zu haben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Deine seele soll im Höllenfeuer brennen.
> War schön idch kennen gelernt zu haben.



ich freu mich doch immer über fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich freu mich doch immer über fans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar kannst du mir auf meinen edding ein untergramm geben ich werd ihn nie mehr waschen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

In weniger als 4 Monaten ist Weihnachten!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Klar kannst du mir auf meinen edding ein untergramm geben ich werd ihn nie mehr waschen.



coldmirror ftw


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Solche Leute wie du wurden früher auf dem Schulhof verprügelt...Weichei^^.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja erst heute bin ich an so einem idioten vorbeigegangen an der schule den ich woll "angerempelt" hab der hat sich dann zu mir umgedreht um mich zu beleidigen naja er hat mich gesehen und sich dann ganz schnell wieder umgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mammis männlein kanns bestätigen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> In weniger als 4 Monaten ist Weihnachten!



yeeey und in 1 jahr und weniger als 4 monaten ist dann auch wieder weihnachten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Ach, du warst der...^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ach, du warst der...^^



xDDDD jep ich war der mit dem disturbed t-shirt *hust* meins *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Ja, nur deswegen wurdest net verprügelt^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, nur deswegen wurdest net verprügelt^^.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut zu wissen dann zieh ich nur noch das t-shirt an ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

man könnte das hier doch auch eigentlich in den tag schwärmer umbennen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und freunde des gepflegten trollens,flammens und spammens ich bin mal weg das essen vorbereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Mit Forenspiel hat es net viel zu tun. Könnte den Thread ja push auf 666 Posts nennen *hust*.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit Forenspiel hat es net viel zu tun. Könnte den Thread ja push auf 666 Posts nennen *hust*.



yeeeeeey der threat wurde nur für ihn erstellt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> yeeeeeey der threat wurde nur für ihn erstellt.



thread *hust*

ja danke ich fühle mich geehrt


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mit Forenspiel hat es net viel zu tun. Könnte den Thread ja push auf 666 Posts nennen *hust*.


Und wie soll das gehen? Hier wo es die Posts nicht zählt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn du 666 Posts hast, brauchst du auch einen Roller und zwar den hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


666 \m/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Wie jetzt, kann man seine Posts gegen Geldpreise einlösen, cool!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen? Hier wo es die Posts nicht zählt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FUCK YEAH xD nurnoch 1 post bis zur unsterblichkeit


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Machs im Goldenen Drachen in Wow RP!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

JAAAAAA 666 posts \m/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Jetzt 667! Owned!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

egal ich war für ein paar sekunden unsterblich mwhahahahha


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

hey, Hey, wie redet der Tod??? Wer bekommts raus?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

tod?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

ja, der Tod. Und nein, nicht tot!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Wie der Tod redet?
Hell, come in and find out.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Auch nicht. fängt mit G an


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Geister?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD7UZpun2uw


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Wie der Tod redet? Nein, GEister ist ned die antwort.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Gar nicht?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Auch falsch.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Gelgentlich, gestern, Grantig, Großartig, Gay, Geil, Gottserbärmlich, grell, gottesehrfürchtig, Gothic Style, Godlike?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Alles falsch.


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

davor kommt das wörtchen in


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Griechisch, Germanisch, Gallisch, Grönländisch, Großbrittanisch?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Falsch. noch ein Lateinischer Tipp: Mort


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

In mortuus linguam?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖPPP.

lachmann, rate du mal!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Bin ich blöd, wahr ja nochwas mit G^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

ahh puhh lateinisch is nich meine stärke x) mhh gespentisch xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Hab zwar Latein, bloß haben wir nie gelernt nen Satz auf Lateinisch zu machen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

AHHHHHH, hat was mit Latein zu tun, weil es die tote Sprache ist^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> AHHHHHH, hat was mit Latein zu tun, weil es die tote Sprache ist^^.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ergibt sinn


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2009)

"Geschwafel" = Nachtschwärmer = Spam = Kein Spiel = Hier zu.


----------

